# Boar Hunting at SOHP



## sako (May 31, 2012)

Has anyone ever hunted at Southern Ohio Hunting Preserve?Im looking for a place to take the kids for their first hunt.I want them to have a good chance at sucess so they will keep an interest in hunting but want to avoid a fish-in -a barrel place.Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## 2248westpoint (Oct 16, 2011)

Try Shawnee ridge hunt is pretty rough over rough terain behind dogs.but they will get you a pig the area is about 500 acres and the pigs are born in the enclosure and spend their lives there very good hunt for the money located just off the Kentucky border in Ohio.....also the fishing in the Ohio river is pretty good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

You can find guided hunts on real wild boar down there if you look and I beleive you will be successful there as well. Dont want to teach the kids that hunting is killing. There is something to be said about not bringing game home and just appreciating the time in the outdoors with Dad.

good luck!


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, Ohio has numerous ranches and hunting preserves that are stocked with various game. ​


----------

